# Lumenlab micRo Desktop CNC



## keysandslots (Mar 25, 2009)

Not sure if anyone has seen this but I noticed a quick blurb about it on the 'net yesterday, figured I'd post it here. I wish I knew how to work with something like this.

http://lumenlab.com/store/robloks/microbotics/micro.html

Randy


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 26, 2009)

keysandslots said:


> Not sure if anyone has seen this but I noticed a quick blurb about it on the 'net yesterday, figured I'd post it here. I wish I knew how to work with something like this.
> 
> http://lumenlab.com/store/robloks/microbotics/micro.html
> 
> Randy




Hmm looks awfully SLOW!! They mention Machining STEEL.......no way!

Mac


----------



## modamag (Mar 27, 2009)

It's really just a cnc router.
With a NEMA17 stepper motor it's just good enough for light wood & plastic work.

You should look for something at least NEMA23.
If you like routers take a look at wigitmaster's Midi Router. It's a kit, but it's one heck of a kit. (at fractions of MicroCNC)


----------



## LEDobsession (Mar 30, 2009)

modamag said:


> It's really just a cnc router.
> With a NEMA17 stepper motor it's just good enough for light wood & plastic work.



And Sharpies!:naughty:


----------

